# Cannot Wait! HSS928AATD coming tomorrow



## seba1865 (Dec 20, 2016)

Taking delivery of a new HSS928AATD tomorrow afternoon!

I had a trusty Ariens 524/ 93 series 2 stage/techumse 5HP for well over 14 years. Moved and the new house with twice the driveway and while it worked well at the new house for 6+ years. I've been looking, searching and really just yearning for a new machine.

This was the year. I sold my trusty Ariens to a young lad who was looking for just my type of machine. Older, sturdy and reliable. Got nearly 75% of my initial investment from the Ariens which i reinvested into the Honda HSS928AATD.

I'm looking forward to taking delivery tomorrow and filling the void of not having a snow blower - it's been an odd sensation.

While I did see there where a couple places online to order the machine. I went with a local authorized Honda dealer. With the recent winter storms they had an order they added my machine to and now it'll be here tomorrow! =)

I'm hoping the extra horsepower will eat thru these Michigan snow falls. 

I had the chance to get a feel for the tracked machine at the dealer and it felt really nice. They had a HS724, next to an HSS724 and HSS928 wheeled. For my driveway, and patio areas; i'm only really looking to turn around a few times.

Excited to try out the the hydraulic cylinder to get some a mechanical advantage to get the tire tracks up and off the drive. We've got a little of an incline ~4-5 degrees. I also clear a few passes on the side to allow for drifting snow between the homes from a bit of a wind tunnel effect....

Looking forward to tomorrow evening! =)


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on the new machine!


Since we are both in Michigan, here's hoping you don't need to use it very often. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard.....!


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## seba1865 (Dec 20, 2016)

thanks all ! I'm hoping to get to use it , maybe this season! so we'll see how it goes. i'll be using it to clear up the piles from the plow from the last storm, that should be a good first test....


----------



## seba1865 (Dec 20, 2016)

well - its here and it's really pretty great. moved all the snow the plow had piled up! just needs to have the chute tweaked. it seems there's a small gap in the back left corner and snow shoots b
backwards at the machine.









Cut through a snow pile from the first snow storm we had. i piled up quite a bit of snow here - with my old machine - the Honda cut through it like nothing =)











Left clutch doesn't seem to disengage as much as the right one . might need some breaking in..?


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

Glad to hear you are satisfied with your machine! :yahoo:


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

They don't turn on a dime. Even with clutch pulled in I have use the bars to do a 180. But the clutch really helps. 
Get comfy holding on with left hand only and using the hydrostatic speed lever to allow you to creep right up to something and then hit reverse and back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

knu2xs said:


> Congrats on the new machine!
> 
> 
> Since we are both in Michigan, here's hoping you don't need to use it very often. :icon_smile_big:


Huh?? Bite your tongue!!!

The man just got a brand new Honda machine and you wish him no snow???

I wish him all the snow his heart contends...lol:yahoo:


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

pearlfinish said:


> Huh?? Bite your tongue!!!
> 
> The man just got a brand new Honda machine and you wish him no snow???
> 
> I wish him all the snow his heart contends...lol:yahoo:


 
If he lived in the GTA, or somewhere I wouldn't have to deal with the same stuff, 
you would hear me singing, Let it Snow, Let it Snow, Let it Snow......... :wink:


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

knu2xs said:


> If he lived in the GTA, or somewhere I wouldn't have to deal with the same stuff,
> you would hear me singing, Let it Snow, Let it Snow, Let it Snow......... :wink:


:wink::wink:


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome and nice post with the update. I have the same machine. It runs and operates fine. The turns are flawless.


----------



## seba1865 (Dec 20, 2016)

Well.... Looks like knu2xs jinx'd me - rain coming Sunday/Monday...


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

Congrats , I just got same machine about a month ago . Can't wait to give it a run threw.


----------



## seba1865 (Dec 20, 2016)

Anyone have any suggestions for Poly shoes ? 

Thoughts on adding an hour meter ? i typically change oil each season so that's not an issue.. wondering for other maintenance items ..?

lastly, thoughts about the lack of zerg fittings for greasing the augers..? my old ariens had them, just seems odd not having them anymore..?

thanks


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

seba1865 said:


> ...thoughts about the lack of zerg fittings for greasing the augers..? my old ariens had them, just seems odd not having them anymore..?...


My experience with an unheated garage kept 25 year old Honda HS828 is I've never needed to grease the augers, but I did lube them up once at about year 20. I went through enough shear bolts – and you have to turn the augers to align the bolt holes – that the augers turned freely and that usually means no need for greasing. Mine were just about as clean as a whistle.

On my new 1332ATD, I don't think I'm going to be going through too many, if any shear bolts, so I think I'll be taking the augers out next year to grease (or anti-seize), then after inspecting, I'll decide if they'll need it every few years.

If I were you, I would take out both auger shear bolts once a year and spin the augers around by hand. If you feel/hear any resistance or hear scraping, take the augers off, clean the shafts and lube 'em up.

At least on my 828 it is really easy to do.

If you will keep your 928 outside, I would plan on yearly inspecting and lubing the augers.

As a lot of folks say around here, you should pull your spark plug wire and take out your spark plug first...just to be safe.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I looked through your photos and saw your 928 in your garage...nice...and welcome!


----------

